
AI That Can Write a Fake News Story from a Handful of Words - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-14/the-ai-that-can-write-a-fake-news-story-from-a-handful-of-words
======
maxander
HNers may prefer reading about this from OpenAI itself:
[https://blog.openai.com/better-language-
models/](https://blog.openai.com/better-language-models/)

I suppose you could also read about this system from the system’s own output,
but that would (for now) be less productive. :)

------
mimixco
Where is the link to this software so others can try it?

Without that, this goes in the fake news bin itself.

~~~
arcaneman92
"Because of its potential to be misused for creating disinformation, OpenAI
said it had chosen not to make the most powerful versions of its algorithm
available for public use nor was it publishing the source code and training
data used to create the software."

From: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-14/this-
arti...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-14/this-article-is-
fake-news-but-it-s-also-the-work-of-ai)

This link was in the original article, and contains a fake news story.

------
wyld_one
Gee did they model it from Harlequin books?

------
nasmorn
Perfect for a Dwarf Fortress newspaper

